# Severely Bloated Molly



## Jasey (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a black sailfin molly whose abdomen is extremely bloated. It was in my 55 gallon tank up until 2 days ago, when I moved it to a 10 gallon quarantine I just established. I seeded the 10 gallon with old BioMax from an already established tank. After being in the quarantine for 1 day, its abdomen has a white wound, as though his scales are open there and white flesh is poking out. Some scales on his abdomen have turned silver/white. I can't remember the last time I saw him poop.. I'm not sure whether he is constipated or what.

Since being in the 10 gallon quarantine tank, I have slowly added 3 tsp of epsom salt. He does not seem to be getting better, in fact, worse because of the wound that appeared today. Any idea what could be wrong or anything else I could do to save him? Thanks.

1. Size of aquarium (# of gallons):
The fish is currently in a 10g quarantine tank; it was previously in a 55g.
2. Is your aquarium setup freshwater or brackish water?
Freshwater - although I have been adding epsom salt the past 2 days (3 tsp in 10gallons). The 55 was freshwater.
3. How long the aquarium has been set up?
The 10g quarantine it is in now has been set up 2 days (I used old BioMax filter media from an established tank). The 55g set up approx. 6 months.
4. What fish and how many are in the aquarium (species are important to know)
No other fish are in the quarantine. In the 55 there are 3 panda cories, 3 skunk cories, 1 bristlenose pleco, 1 pearl gourami, and 5 longfin black skirt tetras.
5. Are there live plants in the aquarium?
In the quarantine, no. In the 55, yes.
6. What temperature is the tank water currently?
Both temps at 78 degrees F.
7. What make/model filter are you using?
Quarantine tank: TopFin 10. The 55 gallon: AquaClear 50 and an old HOB Marineland 350.
8. Are you using a CO2 unit?
No.
9. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day?
No.
10. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed?
100% on the quarantine 2 days ago because I just set it up. A 25% change on the 55g 2 days ago, before the fish was moved to the quarantine.
11. How often do you perform water changes?
Once weekly.
12. How often and what foods do you feed your fish?
Once daily; a variety of two types of flakes, freeze dried gamma shrimp, and crisps.
13. What type of lighting are you using and how long is it kept on?
Quarantine tank: No lights. The 55 gallon: two 18watt fluorescent kept on for approx. 8 hours/day.
14. What specific concerns bring you here at this time?
My molly is extremely bloated and has a white wound on its abdomen.
15. What are your water parameters? Test your pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate.
The quarantine: Ammonia - 0, Nitrite - 0, Nitrate - 5ppm.
The 55g: Ammonia - 0, Nitrite - 0, Nitrate - 18ppm.
16. What test kit are you using and is it liquid or test strips?
API liquid test kit.
17. When was the last time you bought a fish and how did they behave while in the pet store tank?
4 weeks ago (the 3 skunk cories); normal.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Very weird, have you seen him pass any waste? Does he eat? I would fast him for a few days until you rule out constipation. Are his scales raised? How "slowly" did you add the epsoms salt? You don't have to add it slowly it just matters if your adding the right amount or not. I used about 1/4 tsp per gallon. And treat with melafix and add some stress coat or something for the open wound. Any idea how that happened? Any bullies in the tank, sharp ornaments? Or is he just about to burst? :shock:


----------



## Jasey (Dec 5, 2007)

Little-Fizz said:


> Very weird, have you seen him pass any waste? Does he eat? I would fast him for a few days until you rule out constipation. Are his scales raised? How "slowly" did you add the epsoms salt? You don't have to add it slowly it just matters if your adding the right amount or not. I used about 1/4 tsp per gallon. And treat with melafix and add some stress coat or something for the open wound. Any idea how that happened? Any bullies in the tank, sharp ornaments? Or is he just about to burst? :shock:


While he was in the 55gallon, I fed only smushed green peas for 2 days, and still I have not seen him poop. I will try not feeding him for a couple of days. I can't remember the last time I saw him poop. The scales do not appear to be raised, only a more silver color in some places. I added 1/2 tsp epsom salt every 4-8 hours until I added 3 tsp for the 10 gallon quarantine. I have not added any Melafix or Stress Coat. Since the open flesh appeared after I added him to the 10 gallon, it wouldn't be because of bullies, or sharp ornaments. I think he is just slowly bursting.... =(


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok don't feed him at all. And wait a few days, if you think he can last that long. If he still hasn't pooped try feeding another pea.


----------



## Jasey (Dec 5, 2007)

Sadly, Mohawk the molly passed away today. Thanks for trying to help, Little-Fizz.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Sorry about Mohawk  At least he isn't in pain anymore.


----------



## vartmp (Nov 21, 2015)

*White Sailfin Molly - bloated & died*

Last night, my last remaining White Sailfin Molly (male) - approx. 2yrs old was off his food (normally greedy) and wasn't his usual friendly self. I noticed he had a bloated stomach with some white coloured (what I thought was poop) hanging from his anus. 
I decided not to feed them in case he was constipated.
This morning, he was dead at the top of the aquarium.

No other issues with any other fish.

Read a few other sites and it seems like it is 'just one of them things'.

He may have had a blockage through over-eating or eating a piece of gravel.

Such a shame. He was so friendly. Always gave my fingers a little suck when I changed the water. He will be missed.


----------

